# a few transport pics



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I dont know if anyone has started a transport thread but here are a few of my transport shots, please post if you have some good ones!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

that spotted retic kills me every time, Chris!


----------



## toastmaster425 (Jan 10, 2010)

awesome shots!
you sir, have some gorgeous frogs!
may i ask what kind of camera you used?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome shots! I love transport pics


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great retic shot!!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Gotta love the way they recess their backs to create a pocket for the tads.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

toastmaster425 said:


> awesome shots!
> you sir, have some gorgeous frogs!
> may i ask what kind of camera you used?


Thank You! I am using a Cannon Rebel Xs.


Julio said:


> great retic shot!!!


Thanks Julio, that no spot Azureus is unreal!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah i know, wish i had a few of those.


----------



## toastmaster425 (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice shots, both of ya. youre both real lucky to have those fine frogs.


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

heres a few....


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Taken through the glass lid


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome shots!
I would like to see more transport pics


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Chris, Amazing pics buddy! Im pretty impressed! ! !


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Very cool pics


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

My imi pair


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

man im jealous :-(


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

jcarbone61 said:


> heres a few....


Those bastis are stunning.

Real real nice.

Cheezus the imis looks fantastic to.

Great pics all.

Richie


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

*How about a transport video?*

YouTube - Dendrobates tinctorious 'Azureus' carrying a tadpole


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are some really cool transporting pics wish we could catch our solarte transporting....


----------



## swarovski (Oct 19, 2006)

R. lamasi Orange


----------

